# Three Year Seminaries Are Too Short!



## N. Eshelman (May 21, 2008)

If you think that they are too short: what would you add? 
If you think that they are too long: what would you take away?

FYI: PRTS is 4 years plus a thesis.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 21, 2008)

I would add a year-long Field Education placement between the second and third year that involved shadowing a Pastor without the encumbering of other graded studies. Also the year-long shadowing would involve at least 4-weeks of direct evangelism work either in the neighborhood or at a world mission site. Also with a directed course of study in reading the "big books" that you would otherwise not have time to read.


----------



## Reepicheep (May 24, 2008)

The length of seminary time depends on prior preparation. If a person is coming right out of college, I would think 4-5 years makes more sense. There needs to be time spent in a local church ministering and learning when a man is younger. If a person has been out of college for some time and has varied ministry experiences, I think the time seminary takes can be shorter. Further, it might depend on what a person's undergrad degree is in. If he has gone to bible college and already taken one of both of the languages, this also can speed up his time in seminary. Lots to consider, but one things for sure, seminary is only part of what it takes to train a man for gospel ministry.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (May 24, 2008)

GPTS is 4 years - with a propaedeutic year following the classical education model to teach logic, rhetoric and some of the other foundational courses for those who did not take a liberal education. To graduate, you must fulfill internship requirements that at minimum are in the 700 hour range.


----------

